# Curtis 1313 programmer errors



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Folks,

Trying to program a Curtis controller using their handheld programmer (via serial) ran into this issue. Has anyone seen it before ? Maybe outdated firmware ? Thanks!


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

To follow up, problem was resolved by applying a software update to the 1313 programmer.


----------



## mast3rparts (Jul 20, 2021)

cricketo said:


> To follow up, problem was resolved by applying a software update to the 1313 programmer.


We have here a curtis programmer 1313-4331 and this one boot only in bootmanager modus.

Maybe anybody can help us with a firmeware for this programmer?

Thanks so much.

Regards
mast3rparts


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

mast3rparts said:


> We have here a curtis programmer 1313-4331 and this one boot only in bootmanager modus.
> 
> Maybe anybody can help us with a firmeware for this programmer?
> 
> ...


I got a software update directly from Curtis, just emailed tech support with the programmer model and description of the problem and they quickly replied with the updated firmware. I can share it, but it's for 1313-4401.


----------



## mast3rparts (Jul 20, 2021)

cricketo said:


> Ich habe ein Software-Update direkt von Curtis bekommen, habe gerade dem technischen Support eine E-Mail mit dem Programmiermodell und der Beschreibung des Problems geschickt und sie haben schnell mit der aktualisierten Firmware geantwortet. Ich kann es teilen, aber es ist für 1313-4401.
> [/ZITAT]
> That would be great. Thanks


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Here you go 1313-4401_Update.zip


----------



## mast3rparts (Jul 20, 2021)

cricketo said:


> Los geht's 1313-4401_Update.zip
> [/ZITAT]
> Thank you. I'll test it tomorrow.


----------



## mast3rparts (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks works like a charm


----------



## weizhengleng (Apr 15, 2020)

cricketo said:


> Here you go 1313-4401_Update.zip


Maybe anybody can help us with a firmeware for this programmer?

Thanks so much.

Regards 
[email protected]


----------

